# Ibanez RGD7421 NGD/MOD Project



## Moe110 (Mar 8, 2016)

So after years of wanting, waiting and ogling the Ibanez RGD range I FINALLY managed to pick up one up basically for nothing. I say that because the asking price was $400AUD. I had an Ibanez ARZ307 that was simply sitting there not being played anymore because I found the body to small for me these days compared to my other guitars. I ended up selling it to a mate with a case for $450 hence the RGD cost me nothing (pretty much traded and upgraded).

As it stands the guitar is a bit of a mess Drop tuned to drop A or something crazy like that, intonation is all over the place, fret board is pretty gross and basically the guitar needs some serious TLC. 

NOW! Something Ive always wanted to do with an RGD once I got it was throw white pickups in it, cause lets face it, they just look sick! After thinking more and more on it I decided to go to a whole new level (for my level of modding anyway) with the mods on this thing and Im going all out on it! 

So Ive gone through a bunch of ideas and as it stands im doing the following mods:

Seymour Duncan Nazgul/Sentient combo
Tight end bridge
Hipshot Grip Lock open tuners
Hipshot O-Ring knob (yeah simple but I love em)
Black TUSQ nut

Im looking at doing a refinish at some point aswell just dont know what colour. This is now my only black guitar and I think I want to keep it that way. 

Im keen to hear what suggestions you guys have for further mods or anything that has worked well for you guys especially on your RGDs. Post em up!


----------



## ASoC (Mar 8, 2016)

HNGD! RGDs kick ass. I've had a soft spot for them ever since I felt how comfy they are.

If you're thinking about a refinish and you want it to stay black, you should consider Galaxy Black, that with white pickups...


----------



## Moe110 (Mar 9, 2016)

ASoC said:


> HNGD! RGDs kick ass. I've had a soft spot for them ever since I felt how comfy they are.
> 
> If you're thinking about a refinish and you want it to stay black, you should consider Galaxy Black, that with white pickups...



That Galaxy black would look nuts! I think you've sold me on it!


----------



## Moe110 (Mar 9, 2016)

All the parts I mentioned are finally here and with the addition of the Elixir strings for a fresh new sound this beast is ready to go under the knife! 

Excitement levels are through the roof on this one.


----------



## Koneko (Mar 9, 2016)

Happy NGD !
I love my RGD. They're fantastic guitars.

Is the Tight end bridge a direct replacement ?

And I vote Galaxy black too


----------



## Moe110 (Mar 9, 2016)

EDITED

Thanks Man i already love it and it currently plays terribly hahaha but after some proper set ups and these mods its going to play like a dream!

The tight end bridge is NOT quite a direct replacement. New holes will be made for the tight end bridge in the spots needed but it literally just hides the old screw holes from the ibanez bridge. Its going to be interesting when fixing onto the body...

Definite updates coming.


----------



## Moe110 (Mar 13, 2016)

Some updated images 

Also I've decided that at some point in the very near future im going to get a stainless steel refret done too!

All these modifications are being done by Josh Poytner. Owner and operator of Whittler Custom Guitars https://www.facebook.com/Whittlercustomguitars/


----------



## skeels (Mar 13, 2016)

Out of curiosity, where did you get the tite end bridge from?

Also, skeels likes this!


----------



## Moe110 (Mar 14, 2016)

Found a seller on eBay who had about 6 for sale


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks like your bridge isn't quite tight-ened yet....


----------



## Moe110 (Mar 14, 2016)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> Looks like your bridge isn't quite tight-ened yet....



hahaha. Ill have her tightened up in no time


----------



## Moe110 (Mar 23, 2016)

SO....  i've got the guitar all done with new hardware, pickups, tuners and everything attached. 

After a week of searching i found the paint i wanted. ended up with a custom colour which looks unreal. IM going tpo be taping everything up to get ready for the spray job.

MY QUESTION IS....with the headstock, should i attempt to tape up the iabens and RG series logos? Or can i get replacements? if so where can i get them? What have you guys used?


----------



## Koneko (Mar 23, 2016)

Search for 'Ibanez decal' on ebay or google.

You would have to buy a white and silver one if you want the same effect as before. I'm not sure if you'll find an RG Series logo though.


----------



## Sparkplug (Mar 23, 2016)

damn you. I was happy with my RGD7421 until I read this thread. 




Koneko said:


> Search for 'Ibanez decal' on ebay or google.
> 
> You would have to buy a white and silver one if you want the same effect as before. I'm not sure if you'll find an RG Series logo though.



as far as I know, you can only find decals with the universe logo.


----------



## Koneko (Mar 23, 2016)

Personally, I would ask any local company that does custom lettering or have a plotter to cut the logo into the self-adhesive vinyl(s) of your choice. You can also use the vynil as a mask to make a real paint job (could be useful for the silver Ibanez). All you need is a vector image of the logo.

I work as a graphic designer so I'd be happy to help you with the logo and can make the files (with the RG series logo) for you if you need .


----------



## mrdm53 (Mar 23, 2016)

Scrap the paint on the bevel area, replace it with white finish


----------



## Moe110 (Mar 23, 2016)

Sparkplug said:


> damn you. I was happy with my RGD7421 until I read this thread.
> as far as I know, you can only find decals with the universe logo.



Hahaha im glad i am a source of inspiration to you


----------



## Moe110 (Mar 23, 2016)

Koneko said:


> Personally, I would ask any local company that does custom lettering or have a plotter to cut the logo into the self-adhesive vinyl(s) of your choice. You can also use the vynil as a mask to make a real paint job (could be useful for the silver Ibanez). All you need is a vector image of the logo.
> 
> I work as a graphic designer so I'd be happy to help you with the logo and can make the files (with the RG series logo) for you if you need .



How much would you charge for both logos (Ibanez and the RG Series)? I really want it to be legit as possible, i hate the dodgy stuff thats out there. I live in australia so postage should be next to nothing  happy for you to pm me or find me on fb if you want to chat about it. Cheers man


----------



## Moe110 (Mar 23, 2016)

mrdm53 said:


> Scrap the paint on the bevel area, replace it with white finish



That would look really cool but a little over the top and some what too flamboyant hahaha


----------



## Koneko (Mar 24, 2016)

Moe110 said:


> How much would you charge for both logos (Ibanez and the RG Series)? I really want it to be legit as possible, i hate the dodgy stuff thats out there. I live in australia so postage should be next to nothing  happy for you to pm me or find me on fb if you want to chat about it. Cheers man



No problem. PM'd


----------



## MByrd (Nov 2, 2016)

This guitar is great, something that helped a lot for the intonation in my case was to use heavycore's and having the guitar crowned. In my case I was going for the Sentient/Pegasus combo, but I went for the Jazz SH-2n for the neck and I don't regret it! they sound great together, I've also heard it with the Nazgul and it works fantastic as well... Although I think it's too late for you haha, at least for now, still Nazgul/Sentient and Pegasus/Sentient are great combinations as well.


----------



## TimFFAA (Nov 22, 2016)

Any pics of it all buttoned up? And how did you did the switch to the tight end. Was it easy going from the gibraltar?


----------

